# Can 2 pregnant cats be housed together??



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

i recently rescued a pregnant cat whom is due any day now. I recieved an email from a friend and her neighbor has been taking care of a stray cat that just gave birth a week ago- 2 of the kittens have died and she doesnt know how to properly care for them. I can keep them seperated if needed, but id like to know if its a good idea. I dont want to have any problems or fights so im looking for opinions on what is best. RIght now my current rescue has free roam of the house. She is a SWEET cat. I would probably keep the other kitty in the bathroom, which i feel bad doing. Any advice would be appreciated


ALSO. the email stated that she thinks the mother is not producing enough milk. Would it be a good idea to allow the kittens to nurse off of the other kitty when she gives birth? How would i know if its to much for her to nurse that many kittens? im not sure how many kittens the other kitty has left.


----------



## sheeba (Feb 26, 2009)

yes they can be housed together.

if both cats get along it will be fine. see how the one about to give birth feels about the other kitty im sure she will take to them once hers are born. might want to see about giving the one u think not producing enough milk some calcium or something to help with that. might try putting ur current rescue in a room with the kitten n sit with her n the kittens give her treats while she is with the kittens so that she will feed them. also might want to try bottle feeding a few every so often(but still letting mom nurse them) until the other cat comes around n can help out.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Have they both been tested for things like FIV? You certainly don't want them housed where they can come in contact with each other if there is a possibility that one could get the other sick.

You're doing a good thing in saving these Momma's and their babies.


----------

